# Computer Forum now up and running



## ian

Well this forum will always be a work in progress, but the forum is now officially up and running


----------



## zkiller

ian said:
			
		

> Well this forum will always be a work in progress, but the forum is now officially up and running


hurra!!!


----------



## ian

Still getting used to vb3.0 
Not sure why the smilies dont appear to the left.


----------



## zkiller

it sure is very different. not bad at all, but different. i will need some time to get more aquainted with it as well.


----------



## ian

Well looks like I finally got the smilies working, next job is the quick reply box


----------



## zkiller

ian said:
			
		

> Well looks like I finally got the smilies working, next job is the quick reply box


sweet! 

PS: oh darn... that message was to short as well.


----------



## [tab]

Woohoo... Go CoFo!!!

Where is the "show new messages since last visit" thingy?


----------



## ian

See those little "v" buttons in the top right hand corner.
Well, the second one from the left is the View New Posts button.
This is a beta version of vb3.0 so the RC should be changed and there will be further differences once it goes GOLD.


----------



## zkiller

i am curious to see the final version. should be pretty good. i haven't run into any problems really with the beta as of yet.


----------



## Christopher

ian said:
			
		

> Well looks like I finally got the smilies working, next job is the quick reply box


Goto vBulletin Options in the Admin CP and then go to the "Message Posting and Editing Options" section


----------



## ian

Thanks Chroder!
I went with the first option, but that required you to click on a quick reply icon on one of the posts first.
To disable having to click on that first, which I then did, renders the hybrid and threaded formats non-sensical.
Not sure which is the best option now.


----------



## ian

I wonder if the threaded and hybrid formats can be disabled.


----------



## Christopher

Same options place, but under "Threaded / Hybrid Mode Options (showthread)" this time 

Though I'm not sure what the option does alone. On DevBox I totally editted out the Threaded/Hybird mode on the templates, not sure if the setting hides the option.


----------



## Amma Wario

Yay! After 2 yrs this post started


----------



## ian

More like one year and three months.


----------



## Amma Wario

OK to be more precise, one year three moths and a couple of days


----------



## Bigshow1030

*yep*

I must admit I do like this site, you gentleman have done a very good job


----------



## Amma Wario

Bigshow1030 said:
			
		

> I must admit I do like this site, you gentleman have done a very good job



So as I (even when you solve my stupid quesdtions) everyday I learn, but I think I also get dummier at some places. Stupid plumbing


----------



## stalex111

I'd like to thank all of you guys for setting up this great forum and for making it better.
I've learnt soooooooo much since i've been here!
But i'm trying to be active to get out of this "Computer Newbie" business.

Stalex111


----------



## Praetor

> I think I also get dummier at some places. Stupid plumbing


LOL 



> I'd like to thank all of you guys for setting up this great forum and for making it better.
> I've learnt soooooooo much since i've been here!
> But i'm trying to be active to get out of this "Computer Newbie" business.


Happy to oblige  Enjoy


----------



## Bobo

stalex111 said:
			
		

> I've learnt soooooooo much since i've been here!



Same here.  Last year, about this time of year, I didn't even know which way to put a floppy in

But then again, a certain (important) member of this forum would say that I am still computer-stupid


----------



## Praetor

> But then again, a certain (important) member of this forum would say that I am still computer-stupid


LOL and who might that be?  Nah, you've gotten a lot better in the last few months


----------



## Bobo

Praetor said:
			
		

> Nah, you've gotten a lot better in the last few months



I've only _been_ here for a few months (nov-mar = ~ 4 months)  But I _try_ not to be _quite_ so argumentative.  And not so jerkish


----------



## ZER0X

I dont meen to be a smartarse but whats new...Havn't noticed...I've been here long enough to see things but I just havn't  probably sercurity things and such


----------



## stalex111

Well,
seems i'm not the only computer idiot here!
Of course thanks to alot of people, i'm getting better.
Since i've only been here a few weeks, i'd like to know how long this great forum has been up.


----------



## Bobo

stalex111 said:
			
		

> Well,
> seems i'm not the only computer idiot here!





> Since i've only been here a few weeks, i'd like to know how long this great forum has been up.



July '03

(ian started it, that's when he joined.) 

Of course, you could have looked at when this thread was started


----------



## smadge

I think its a sin to start up such old threads...no just kidding. I love this forum even though ive been away for awhile. Same story as everyone else. although im still probably a complete idiot when it come to computers.


----------



## stalex111

OFF TOPIC:
smadge, your signature is a description on hobbits isn't it?


----------



## smadge

yes. nice guess


----------



## pc-tech

i bumped this post in to the 2007 generation


----------



## Ramodkk

pc-tech said:


> i bumped this post in to the 2007 generation



Great!, now what?


----------



## tuxify

Whats the point of bringing this up again?


----------



## pc-tech

idk


----------



## apj101

pc-tech said:


> idk





tuxify said:


> Whats the point of bringing this up again?





ramodkk said:


> Great!, now what?



jesus, Im getting sick and tired of the attitude around here!!!! everyone calling each other on every little thing. We have enough moderators here to pick up on problem threads, we don't need all the user base to start turning on each other. 

If you think a thread is a problem then report it, dont start flaming every second user coz they post a silly question, or revive an old thread (im not just targeting these comments at you 3 guys...i just quoted you as an example)

The original thread was made in 2003 and this thread has been revived a few times on anniversaries and what not, im happy for a thread like this to pop up occasionally, it's nice to take a trip down memory lane once in a while. But would be even nicer without the snide remarks and sarcastic comments
capisce!


----------



## K3rupt

I read this from the start.

Quite Interesting To See even Ian ask questions 

hehe.

I swear. Moderators. Carry Guns. Flamings getting annoying.

Watch, Someone will Flame my Comment 

Quite interesting to go through, see users that were originally here. Now Gone.

Few people in here are now Banned too.


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

Wow... It is interesting indeed to see how far back this forum was created.
I wonder how it feel to be in this forum that long... I mean the mods and members from back then (at least not those that are banned) probably have seen a lot of changes since it first started...

Well, I am planning to stay here for a long time... and none of you can shoo me out!! 
except maybe for the mods..  

DISCLAIMER: This is not an invitation for the mods to ban me or remove me account.


----------



## Geoff

apj101 said:


> The original thread was made in 2003 and this thread has been revived a few times on anniversaries and what not, im happy for a thread like this to pop up occasionally, it's nice to take a trip down memory lane once in a while. But would be even nicer without the snide remarks and sarcastic comments
> capisce!



I love looking back on old threads, especially the "AMD vs Intel" and "ATI vs nVidia" threads, where if you go to the first pages you see posts people made talking about whats new with video cards in 2003-2004.


----------



## massahwahl

I think they are interesting to read as well. Hopefully one day in a few years i can look back on old threads I made an laugh


----------



## The_Beast

K3rupt said:


> I read this from the start.
> 
> Quite Interesting To See even Ian ask questions
> 
> hehe.
> 
> I swear. Moderators. Carry Guns. Flamings getting annoying.
> 
> Watch, Someone will Flame my Comment
> 
> Quite interesting to go through, see users that were originally here. Now Gone.
> 
> Few people in here are now Banned too.


 
why do you make such big comment, it's  sooo annoying


----------



## Ramodkk

apj101 said:


> jesus, Im getting sick and tired of the attitude around here!!!! everyone calling each other on every little thing. We have enough moderators here to pick up on problem threads, we don't need all the user base to start turning on each other.
> 
> If you think a thread is a problem then report it, dont start flaming every second user coz they post a silly question, or revive an old thread (im not just targeting these comments at you 3 guys...i just quoted you as an example)
> 
> The original thread was made in 2003 and this thread has been revived a few times on anniversaries and what not, im happy for a thread like this to pop up occasionally, it's nice to take a trip down memory lane once in a while. But would be even nicer without the snide remarks and sarcastic comments
> capisce!



Chill man! I wasn't trying to bash, you know just being silly (maybe?) notice the laughing-out-loud smiley? 



			
				[-0MEGA-];826898 said:
			
		

> I love looking back on old threads, especially the "AMD vs Intel" and "ATI vs nVidia" threads, where if you go to the first pages you see posts people made talking about whats new with video cards in 2003-2004.



Same here! I was looking at some old posts I made with questions like: "whats better, the 7300GS or the 9600PRO?" 

Good old CF funny threads.


----------



## apj101

> Chill man! I wasn't trying to bash, you know just being silly (maybe?) notice the laughing-out-loud smiley?


like i said, it wasnt all targeted specifically at any one user, i just quoted a few examples.


----------



## Ramodkk

Allright, ok its all good, and yeah like you said, lets stop arguing


----------



## diduknowthat

Did Ian make many of the first members VIP, I'm looking back at old threads and almost everyone that posted in them are VIPs.


----------



## Mitch?

*cough* 2009 bump.


----------



## laznz1

Mr. Johanssen said:


> *cough* 2009 bump.



was this the first ever CF Thread?


----------



## gamerman4

wow this thread passed 2008 without a scratch


----------



## Ramodkk

ian said:


> Well this forum will always be a work in progress, but the forum is now officially up and running



Historic quote, hehe


----------



## gamerman4

seems like the resurrection of this thread skips even numbered years....


----------



## ganzey

gamerman4 said:


> seems like the resurrection of this thread skips even numbered years....



yes it does lol


----------



## ian

gamerman4 said:


> seems like the resurrection of this thread skips even numbered years....





ganzey said:


> yes it does lol



totally freaky


----------



## lucasbytegenius

ian said:


> totally freaky



Yup it is 
Awesome historical piece of HTML right thar, you guys realize that this here thread is like the oldest darn one here?
But of course you did


----------



## ian

When I initially said it was freaky, I thought it was only 2007/2009/2011
I didnt look back to the start to see that it was actually posted in only in
2003/2005/2007/2009/2011


----------



## lucasbytegenius

ian said:


> When I initially said it was freaky, I thought it was only 2007/2009/2011
> I didnt look back to the start to see that it was actually posted in only in
> 2003/2005/2007/2009/2011



Oh man 
Now let's not go and break an unconscious forum tradition, guys


----------



## Gareth

To make it even more freekier, how about a post on Friday 13/05/11


----------

